# Suggestions for extra cash / loan??



## Cameron_Davis (Dec 12, 2015)

I’ve been working on Uber for about 6 months now. With the holidays coming I could use some extra cash. 
I have had bad experiences with cards, so someone suggested using Lending Club. 
Does anyone have any feedback on them?
Any other suggestions?


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

Better idea: don't spend money you don't have on presents your kids don't really want anyway. Absolutely nothing good can come from borrowing money to buy holiday gifts.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Avant.com .

I wasn't looking for any loans. The first one some letter came in the mail and I went to the website 10 hours later I had $3,900. The second one came by email it was 12200 a refinance of the $3,900 loan. 10 hours later I had $8,997 approximately.

I agree don't waste the money on Christmas gifts especially a loan. credit cards no problem. The loan should be used to pay off credit card debt.

I do have a good credit score.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

You don't need a payday loan and you don't need to get a loan to pay off your CC. You need to change your spending habits. If you are in debt with CCyou are spending more than your making. Cut back on spending and put extra money paying down your CC with the highest interest rate. Move onto the card with the next highest rate and so forth. 

It is really easy. Don't spend money you don't have. 

The above loan is 10% for 6 months. Thats a 20% rate. Most credit card loans have a lower rate.


----------



## Ridesharecares777 (Dec 15, 2016)

I work full time for uber and I want to purchase a car. I have been renting up to now. I have been working for both uber and lyft, postmates and veyo. I need a loan apt 1500. Easily can make payments. Can u help?


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Uber is supposed to BE the source of extra money. If you're working for Uber and still need more money, you need another job.


----------

